

Counting and generating λ terms - ciderpunx
http://arxiv.org/abs/1210.2610

======
phaet0n
Out of curiosity, how did you encounter this paper ciderpunx? The authors
aren't familiar to me from logic/computing, but perhaps they're
combinatorialists.

If I find time I'll look at the paper in more detail as it's a question that I
pondered but never bothered to answer myself when I studied the λ calculus.

